# Der kleine Drecksack...



## Teichfreund (27. Mai 2008)

Lange Zeit musste ich zuschauen, wie unser frisch gemachter Rasen zerpflügt wurde. Danach waren die Rabatten dran und der Steingarten musste ebenfalls leiden. Wohin man auch schaute, überall kleine Hügel. 
Was tun fragte ich mich also nun und bestellte bei Conrad 3 Wühlmaus-und-Maulwurfschreck-Geräte. Nach etwa 4 Wochen war dann auch erst einmal Ruhe. Dachte ich jedenfalls. Fast 3 Monate war jetzt gar nichts mehr los und dann kam er wieder der kleine Dre.... 
Gestern dachte ich zunächst, es sei eine Wühlmaus, da viele Gänge direkt unter der Oberfläche gegraben wurden, was ich bisher für einen Maulwurf eher für untypisch erachtete. Und als ich so vor mich hin philosophierte, sehe ich, wie etwas die Erde im Steingarten anhebt :evil :evil :evil . Da hat er doch direkt vor meinen Augen gestoßen, obwohl 2 cm (!!!!) neben dran der Wühlmausschreck im Boden steckt. Gut, dass ich gleich einen Spaten zur Hand hatte und ihn aushebeln konnte   . War ein süßer und vor allem großer Maulwurf, den ich fangen konnte und zur Freude meines Töchterchens einige Hundert Meter weiter auf einer Wiese freilassen konnte.
Leider ist zu befürchten, dass er nicht alleine war  und weiterhin meine Arbeit im Garten zerstört.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Dodi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der kleine Drecksack...*

Hallo Markus,

ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass er nicht wiederkehrt.

Schön anzusehen sind die Maulwürfe ja.


----------



## Teichfreund (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der kleine Drecksack...*

Hi Dodi,

der kehrt mit Sicherheit nicht mehr. Allerdings macht mir mehr Kummer, dass ich nicht glauben kann, dass ein einzelner Maulwurf solch eine Verwüstung hinterlassen kann. Das würde bedeuten, dass wir noch mehr davon im Garten hätten  
Aber noch bin ich jung und kann noch viele Abende und Morgenstunden auf die Jagd gehen.

Schöne Tiere sind das in der Tat. Aber bitte nicht in meinem Garten :beeten :beeten :beeten 
Grüße, Markus


----------



## Juleli (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der kleine Drecksack...*

Aber immer schön dran denken: Maulwürfe stehen unter Naturschutz!


----------



## Teichfreund (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Der kleine Drecksack...*

Da hast du recht Juleli,

deswegen habe ich ihm auch nicht den nächst besten Stein aufs Hirn gedonnert, sondern das Vieh gefangen und umgesiedelt. Bei Wühlmäusen würde ich mich nicht so abplagen  

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Juleli (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der kleine Drecksack...*

Das ist gut!


----------

